# My makeup storage (video)



## SyLLyGrL (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone! This is probably my first post on here ever after lurkin around for a while.. I made my first video on my makeup storage and organization. Here are the links:

YouTube - Makeup Storage & Organization part 1
YouTube - Makeup Storage & Organization part 2


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow; great collection!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sad Face...I can't watch videos at work. I'll have to wait until I get home...thanks for the tease.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice! thank you for making that video I love how organized your makeup is.. and good luck house training your doggy


----------

